
Object-Oriented Programming – The Trillion Dollar Disaster - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/codeiq/object-oriented-programming-the-trillion-dollar-disaster-%EF%B8%8F-92a4b666c7c7
======
CyberFonic
This has already been mentioned in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20495597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20495597)

A lot of very insightful comments there.

